# Tire option on foreman 500 help



## kadeveillon

First off I'm new to the site and the sceen. This is my first bike so I'm still learning. I have a 11' foreman 500, bone stock, i just finished installing a snorkel. now i'm looking at wheels and tires. I'm looking at some ITP SS Alloy 312 wheels and wraping em with some 28-10-12 interco Vamp EDL's. the only thing i'm worried about is the weight. The tires seem pretty heavy for for a stock 500 to handle. has anyone run them. I was wondering how the bike handled them. 

I'm planning on going bigger eventually, once i have the cash for gears, exhaust, and other power upgrades. but for now i'm balling on a budget for now. I've thought about getting a different tire. but i know i want good performance in the extreme mud. any help or suggestions would be nice


----------



## Polaris425

Edls dig BAD. I would look at 27 or 28 laws if you want pure mud tires. 

Tha 500 should handle them ok. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## kadeveillon

*thats what I was thinking.*

But I've been all over the place on it and cant seem to make up my mind.


----------



## Polaris425

Well let me make it up for you.

If you ride somewhere where you Need your tires to dig down fast and find bottom, hook up and pull then get edls.

If you ride places where it's more swampy and doesnt have a bottom, EDL's will leave you stranded in a second, but Laws will paddle and move you on through. 

IMO Regardless, Laws will out perform the EDL's in pretty much everything except maybe for racing in a water pit and climbing out of hard ruts.

If you ride creeks you wont like the EDL's, again they are gonna burry you.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

polaris425 said:


> well let me make it up for you.
> 
> If you ride somewhere where you need your tires to dig down fast and find bottom, hook up and pull then get edls.
> 
> If you ride places where it's more swampy and doesnt have a bottom, edl's will leave you stranded in a second, but laws will paddle and move you on through.
> 
> Imo regardless, laws will out perform the edl's in pretty much everything except maybe for racing in a water pit and climbing out of hard ruts.
> 
> If you ride creeks you wont like the edl's, again they are gonna burry you.


 
totaly agree with u p. Id buy the laws if i were u. I have silverbacks on ma bike 30s and im wanting to change to laws cuz they perform better in the riding we do. But if i were u id go with laws and ya 500 will turn them with no problem


----------



## joemel

i have the mud lites and i have no prob with them but they are mud lites i want the terminators but i think id have to get a gr


----------



## kadeveillon

Yeah my ol lady want me to get the mudlites cause if the price. But I told her I don't wanna go with them then get out and need the meaner tires


----------



## redneckrancher420

Youd be dissapointed with mudlites. Stock the 500s can handle 28s well, any bigger and a gr is needed. Just keep in mind, in the honda world the absolute most bang for your buck is going to be gear reductions. Ya exhaust and filter and jetting helps throttle response but a gr is the way to go. My little 420 slings 29.5s with the 35% and im about to step up to 31s hopefully in the next couple months. My buddy is gonna hook me up with a 69%.


----------



## Stimpy

redneckrancher420 said:


> Stock the 500s can handle 28s well, any bigger and a gr is needed.


Agreed, I have personally rode a 500 foreman with 28 inch Outlaws and the only other mod being a snorkel. The bike. Pulled those tires really well, I was actually surprised by the power it had to be mostly stock.







100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## kadeveillon

thanks i'm trying to find a place around gulfport, ms that actually keeps laws in stock.


----------



## Stimpy

Most places online will be about the same price, especially since your buying wheels to. You can probably get the whole combo shipped to your door ready to go for nearly the same as what a local shop will charge.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## triston

I have 28 skinny tsls that are great and smooth pics will bw up later!!


----------



## kadeveillon

yeah my ol lady is really getting on to me right now so i may end up not getting the rims, and my end up having to find some used tires cause she is not liking the price tags that i'm lookin at


----------



## Polaris425

You should be able to find laws and rims for your foreman for cheap just about anywhere. 4/110 rims are Always for sale used for cheaper... they are everywhere. Keep an eye out in our classifieds they always pop up.


----------



## Stimpy

Craigslist!!!!!




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## triston

my 28 super vampires are great paid $375 without wheels :rockn:


----------



## kadeveillon

Yeah my patients ran our. It might start a fight but I just picked up a new set of 28 laws... I'm just gonna live with the stock rims for now


----------



## kadeveillon




----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## lilbigtonka

just happened to see this thread.....those laws are gonna give you trouble, my girlfriend had 28 zillas on her foreman and it wouldnt turn them in the nasty.....zillas are one of the lightest tires out there too that is why we went with them.....i recommend atleast a clutch kit but if your going in there then you might as well do the gear reduction.....but yes the laws are a awesome choice but when your in thick stuff and the tires wont turn to clean out well.....lets just say i hope you have a winch....otherwise nice bike but why did you do dual snorks on it......


----------



## JPs300

^ maybe vent lines? - that's why I run duals on the hondas.


----------



## lilbigtonka

That's how Whits is but the way he has these shaped I'm not so sure


----------



## kadeveillon

Yeah one is for the vent lines.


----------

